# Top Gear



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes the show is back on again BBC2 on Sunday at 8pm can't wait.
What is your thoughts on Top Gear?


----------



## Smelge (Jan 20, 2011)

[yt]Hs5MGJmz4Ao[/yt]
[yt]_b4WzWFKQ20[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Jan 20, 2011)

top gear is pretty awesome but i don't get the channel it's on


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

You live outside the UK?


----------



## Love! (Jan 20, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> You live outside the UK?


 uhh
yeah
can't you tell?


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

Now I know.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

Smelge said:


> [yt]_b4WzWFKQ20[/yt]


 
I'm lost for words.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm lost for words.


 
That it was so close to working?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

Smelge said:


> That it was so close to working?


 
That is was so close to working. That they supposedly did it in 2 weeks. That all of that was somehow funded. That I just saw a fucking Reliant Robin blast of like a space shuttle. That they weren't even in an enclosed bunker with rockets and tanks of fuel flying around.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 20, 2011)

Time to set the DVR. BBC HD = <3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 20, 2011)

Love! said:


> top gear is pretty awesome but i don't get the channel it's on


 
It's on BBC America you know


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That is was so close to working. That they supposedly did it in 2 weeks. That all of that was somehow funded. That I just saw a fucking Reliant Robin blast of like a space shuttle. That they weren't even in an enclosed bunker with rockets and tanks of fuel flying around.


 
That they had a _working shuttle navigation_ in two weeks for a god damn car


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

Programmes are edited on that channel and it is not fair


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Programmes are edited on that channel and it is not fair


 
what
tv is always edited. Look in the credits. There will be an editor.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> what
> tv is always edited. Look in the credits. There will be an editor.


 
I think he means the Youtube channel. The BBC Top Gear channel really badly cut stuff, so often you miss out the better parts of the segment.


----------



## Love! (Jan 21, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> It's on BBC America you know


 i only have basic cable
and that's only because it's provided like a utility
i am kind of poor :-(


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jan 23, 2011)

Huraay for BBC and Top Gear!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you seen the epic car fails they made?
One looks like something Paris Hilton would drive just it's not pink lol


----------



## Trance (Jan 24, 2011)

Top Gear is the shit and luckily I have BBC America.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm still upset about the whole autobiography thing. :'c


----------

